# Edit Input Name on Onkyo 646



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

hey guys - i'm trying to edit an Input Name field on my 646. the OSD doesn't show in all modes. It does show when i select PC and i can change that input field. however, when i then select STREAM (after first selecting PC to get the OSD) it freezes up. I can't navigate the menu. I've rebooted but i cant rename other inputs. When i first set this up a few years ago, i'm fairly certain this was how i did. --- Access input that shows OSD. Navigate to Edit Name/Source then select, via the remote, which input i want to change and change any/ all from there. Am i misremember? Any ideas? thank you!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You said you "rebooted". Have you done a factory reset?

You should probably also confirm that you're running the latest firmware. I wasn't able to access the latest firmware on the website (it was timing out) so I can't tell you what the latest version is.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> You said you "rebooted". Have you done a factory reset?
> 
> You should probably also confirm that you're running the latest firmware. I wasn't able to access the latest firmware on the website (it was timing out) so I can't tell you what the latest version is.


thanks! i have not done a reset - was afraid that'd knock out all my settings. is that the case? i did see for update but it said none available. i'll check again


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

eddieras said:


> thanks! i have not done a reset - was afraid that'd knock out all my settings. is that the case? i did see for update but it said none available. i'll check again


A factory reset will wipe out settings. All the input/output settings will have to be redone if its like my NR696.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As the name suggests, a factory reset will restore everything to the condition that it shipped with. The firmware updates typically preserve all the settings.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks guys- i checked again. no update available. i can change other input names- but not the streaming one. its not that big of a deal - just weird!


----------

